# [RISOLTO] problema con la localizzazione

## uoslagelo

Salve compari gentooiniani,

ho un piccolo problema con la localizzazione. Son passato da poco a UTF-8 perché gvfs con gdu attivo faceva i capricci. Ora il problema è che tutto il sistema è in inglese invece di essere in italiano. Vi posto qualche info:

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG="it_IT_UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"
```

```
cat /etc/locale.gen

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

```
locale

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=it_IT_UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT_UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT_UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT_UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT_UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT_UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT_UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT_UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT_UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT_UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT_UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.13-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-i686-AMD_Sempron-tm-_Processor_3100+-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 11 Feb 2011 12:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT_UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/x11 /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/sara"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa applet automount berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-optimization cxx dbus device-mapper dri dts dvd dvdr emboss emerlad encode exif extras fam fat fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fts3 gdbm gdu gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gvfs hddtemp iconv jpeg lcdfilter lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline sdl secure-delete sensord session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff tordns truetype udev unicode usb v4l2 vorbis webcam wifi x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa via radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ho già dato i comandi:

```

locale-gen

localedef -i it_IT -f UTF-8 it_IT.UTF-8
```

Last edited by uoslagelo on Mon Feb 28, 2011 12:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG="it_IT_UTF-8"

```

Credo debba essere:

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

----------

## pierino_89

Quoto, però direi di controllare con 

```
locale -a
```

Io pur avendo definito gli stessi parametri l'italiano utf8, ho:

```
# locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

italian

it_IT

it_IT@euro

it_IT.iso88591

it_IT.iso885915@euro

it_IT.utf8

POSIX
```

----------

## uoslagelo

il problema era proprio il trattino in LANG. Corretto in LANG="it_IT.UTF-8" e ora tutto risolto. Grazie a tutti

----------

